# Treatment stopped before stimming



## Mona74 (Jan 17, 2014)

We went for the baseline scan this morning. I have been doing the long protocol so have been on Buserelin for the past 17 days. At the scan today, they found a tiny polyp in my endometrium and said it is like I have a coil fitted and implantation would be unlikely to succeed. I am so disappointed. It has taken us 2 years to get to this stage. I had a laparotomy/myomectomy last year to get rid of fibroids and had a scan just a few weeks ago and no mention of a polyp. Now, all of a sudden, I have a 6mm polyp. I have to stop the Buserelin, wait for my next period which will probably be late and then they will do a saline scan (for another 250 pounds!) If it is still there, I will need day surgery to remove it.  The waiting list for day surgery is another 2-3 months. If it's not still there, I start all over again with the Buserelin.
I am beyond frustrated. I am rapidly approaching 40 and am so aware of my ticking clock. It seems like we take one step forward and 3 back. Now my life will be on hold again for months. I'm wondering if it's worth keeping going or is this a sign that we are not meant to have kids? Maybe I am too old? Should we just save our money and enjoy ourselves? I'm not sure I'm ready to think about adoption yet. I just don't know what to think. Has anyone had a similar experience? xx


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Mona, 

Didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry to hear you're having such a tough time. I've not been in your situation but I do know how this whole process just takes so long, and there can be so many set backs. You and your DH need to do what feels best for you. Sorry I can't offer any advice but I wish you the best of luck and hope everyone goes well for you.

Take Care

x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it wasn't the same thing but my last IVF/ICSI cycle was delayed because i had a cyst or follicle on my left ovary which was still there after downregging so i had to downreg longer, those extra weeks drove me crazy as at 42 i was panicking over time.. but it was ok and my cycle was successful... being 'rapidly approaching 40' is terrifying but not disastrous..   

(goldbunny aged 43, gratefully expecting own egg baby in april. )


----------



## Mona74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks ladies. Big congratulations goldbunny and thanks for sharing your story. 
I've decided to call the clinic tomorrow and speak to the consultant. I want to know if I can go as far as EC (it seems like such a waste of what I've already done). I'm hoping we can hopefully get some eggs and do a FET at a later date when the polyp situation is all cleared up? I'm not sure why they havent offered this to me, so I need to speak to them. I am just so conscious of my age and low AMH and don't see why they seem happy to wait another 4-6 months. 
Thanks again for the reassuring words x


----------

